# 2001 audi a6 amp?



## Project_617 (May 6, 2006)

Can some one point me to the right direction to where i can find the amp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: 2001 audi a6 amp? (Project_617)*

You mean amp as in amplifier for the stock Bose sound system? It's located behind the passenger side trunk lining. It's above the wheel well on the sedan, in the rear towards the tail lamp on the Avant.


----------

